# I Require A Classical Guitar



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

I have suffered with my steel string dreadnought for far too long, and am finally in the market for a new classical guitar. Acoustic, nylon string, all solid wood, and cedar top. I want a quality instrument, but not one so expensive that I have to start dealing coke again.

There are approximately two guitar shops worth a damn within a thousand miles of here, and that is rather inconvenient. So, I am going to take my chances with the innernets and just order one. If it sucks, I return it in 30 days and try the next one. Where to start?

*Ibanez G850 $399*

Made in China, probably, but Chinese are good at making shit. The is the cheapest classical guitar with all solid woods, cedar top, and hecks, even an ebony fingerboard. If it sucks, I use it as firewood and don't feel bad cuz it's so cheap.

*Cordoba 45R $899*

Who the heck is Cordoba? I guess he makes guitars. Some are made in China, this one is made in Spain? Huh. I heard one, once, and it sounded great. I wonder if it is available with the soft Corinthian leather.

*Takamine C132S $899*

These are popular, I guess. I know nothing else.

*Alvarez-Yairi CY116 $1199*

This had better be good. Too expensive.

*Rodriguez Model FC $1499*

I want this one the most, but of course it is the most expensive. I have coke for sale.


I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

I suggest the forum for music.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

So tell me about your coke.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So tell me about your coke.



You two are a bit far away. Does FedEx deliver fast enough for that? :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I suggest the forum for music.



Naw, this is off topic, so we can talk about dog penis here, too.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Naw, this is off topic, so we can talk about dog penis here, too.



They don't there? What kind of forum doesn't discuss the dicks of dogs? :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They don't there? What kind of forum doesn't discuss the dicks of dogs? :V



So, you think I should go with the one that can fit the most dog cocks in the sound hole?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> So, you think I should go with the one that can fit the most dog cocks in the sound hole?



Depends. What kind of dog are they from, and what kind of wood is the guitar made of?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Depends. What kind of dog are they from, and what kind of wood is the guitar made of?



Cedar, like I said, but the dog is up in the air. Whatever fits.


----------



## Bernad (Mar 5, 2010)

I would go for the Takamine C132S. 
Was reading the reviews on it.  Not only is it popular it has a very nice sound, and it will be a guitar that will last for more that it's worth.
Haven't played a nylon guitar in a while, but I would go for this one.  Looks like a keeper.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 5, 2010)

$399 is cheap for you!? I think I hate you, buddy. You know they have nylon 12-strings right? You know you want one.
All nylon's serve their purpose. Even ma cheap ass no name one sounds beautiful for flamenco and classic music. I'd go for whichever is the cheapest with a cutaway. Ya gotta have a cutaway with a nylon...even though you won't fit as many dog penises in there.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> $399 is cheap for you!? I think I hate you, buddy. You know they have nylon 12-strings right? You know you want one.
> All nylon's serve their purpose. Even ma cheap ass no name one sounds beautiful for flamenco and classic music. I'd go for whichever is the cheapest with a cutaway. Ya gotta have a cutaway with a nylon...*even though you won't fit as many dog penises in there.*



But this is important >:V .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

*slides in*

I heard dog penis.  What'd I miss?


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> But this is important >:V .


I know, it's a tough judgement call for all furry guitarists but takamine has ma vote. Since there's no 12-strings up thar


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

Bernad said:


> I would go for the Takamine C132S.
> Was reading the reviews on it.  Not only is it popular it has a very nice sound, and it will be a guitar that will last for more that it's worth.
> Haven't played a nylon guitar in a while, but I would go for this one.  Looks like a keeper.



Takamine vs Cordoba!

Takamine has rosewood fingerboard. Cordoba has ebony fingerboard.
Takamine has been around, and is popular for some reason. Cordoba is newer, lesser known. 
I think the Cordoba looks better, but Takamine ain't ugly.

Now what.





twelvestring said:


> $399 is cheap for you!? I think I hate you, buddy. You know they have nylon 12-strings right? You know you want one.
> All nylon's serve their purpose. Even ma cheap ass no name one sounds beautiful for flamenco and classic music. I'd go for whichever is the cheapest with a cutaway. Ya gotta have a cutaway with a nylon...even though you won't fit as many dog penises in there.



Ahh, yes, I would like a twelve stringer.. but, not yet. $399 is cheap, not for me, but for a guitar. I have liked Ibanezs in the past, but I am nonetheless skeptical of such a low price for such high end features.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *slides in*
> 
> I heard dog penis.  What'd I miss?



Nylak, please tell these..._newfurs_...of the importance of dog dicks in guitars.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nylak, please tell these..._newfurs_...of the importance of dog dicks in guitars.


 
It's true. *nods* Pretty much everything else pales in comparison. Honestly, I'm kind of disappointed in y'all that this is even a subject for discussion.  If you aren't going to be a serious furry musician about it, just GTFO.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's true.  *nods*  Pretty much everything else pales in comparison.  Honestly, I'm kind of disappointed in y'all that this is even a subject for discussion.



Oh, but it is being discussed, and it is important to me.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, but it is being discussed, and it is important to me.



As long as you understand the importance. After all, without dog dicks, furry musicians would just be...be...*normal*.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, but it is being discussed, and it is important to me.


 
Well, aside from it's dog dick carrying capacity, I personally do like the Cordobas, from what little experience I've had with them; a friend of mine has one (the Flamenco with the cutaway; don't know the model name) and it sounds great to me. *shrug*  But I'm definitely not a master of the field, so my opinion is largely invalid.

There, that was my input.

Dog penis.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's true. *nods* Pretty much everything else pales in comparison. Honestly, I'm kind of disappointed in y'all that this is even a subject for discussion.  If you aren't going to be a serious furry musician about it, just GTFO.


Nylak, you could always strap on some extra dog dick in the cutaway area and then store them neatly in your gig bag so you have that extra reach of the cutaway when playing, eh?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Nylak, you could always strap on some extra dog dick in the cutaway area and then store them neatly in your gig bag so you have that extra reach of the cutaway when playing, eh?


 
That is an _inspired_ idea.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Nylak, you could always strap on some extra dog dick in the cutaway area and then store them neatly in your gig bag so you have that extra reach of the cutaway when playing, eh?



Yeah, but how will it _sound_?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, but how will it _sound_?


 
*sigh.*  We've been through this.  Dog dicks > everything else about the guitar.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, but how will it _sound_?



Dickish.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

400 dollars is cheap?

Only in the world of musical instruments...

(and computers too, I guess)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 400 dollars is cheap?
> 
> Only in the world of musical instruments...
> 
> (and computers too, I guess)



Yep. Cheap crap.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 6, 2010)

Enough about dog dicks please... this is a guitar topic.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 6, 2010)

Right, now I have a new guitar, but before I got the one I use now (which is just at the end of last year) 
I used to play the Cordoba and I can't really complain, 
though now for practice (not performance mind you!) I use a guitar that could be considered bad, the one that makes the most fret noise and is just a bit annoying to use so that when I use my actual performance guitar I'm that much more careful, It's good to start with a nice guitar so I do recommend the Cordoba .

I am a guitarist, and if you'd like to make sure my suggestion is valid, here are some examples of my playing:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3439320
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3429399 (recommended for tone exploration)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3428158 (reccomended in general) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3412897
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3409240/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3451589 (reccomeded, especially if you play the piece after 3:33)


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

What Cordoba model do you have?


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What Cordoba model do you have?


I sold it to get get my new one... So I don't remember exactly, but I bought it for around a 1000 dollars (they had to ship it all the way here) It looked like the model you referenced on your poll.
Now I use a privately commissioned (not for me, i.e second hand) Chilean guitar.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

Upon double checking the Cordoba 45R, it appears to have laminated back and sides. No. The Corodoba Solista is all solid, but is also $1500. 
I may have to consider one of their lower end models like the C9 or C10 (C is for China!).




randomonlooker said:


> I sold it to get get my new one... So I don't remember exactly, but I bought it for around a 1000 dollars (they had to ship it all the way here) It looked like the model you referenced on your poll.
> Now I use a privately commissioned (not for me, i.e second hand) Chilean guitar.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Upon double checking the Cordoba 45R, it appears to have laminated back and sides. No. The Corodoba Solista is all solid, but is also $1500.
> I may have to consider one of their lower end models like the C9 or C10 (C is for China!).


Well, look at it this way, you start out with a slightly 'worse guitar' but whe you mive to a better guitar... Boom, it'll be like you played an extra year than you actually have since if you try too keep your finger movements quiet, they'll be much less noticeable in a better guitar!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Well, look at it this way, you start out with a slightly 'worse guitar' but whe you mive to a better guitar... Boom, it'll be like you played an extra year than you actually have since if you try too keep your finger movements quiet, they'll be much less noticeable in a better guitar!



I know exactly what you mean. I started out maybe 15 years ago on a no-name $50 acoustic from a department store (christmas gift ), and I sucked, but I played until I sounded good. Then I moved up to a cheapie Peavey strat-clone some years later, I thought I was just super awesome. Several years later, I got a somewhat better quality Alvarez acoustic, which made me sound even more amazing.
And today, I actually went to a guitar shop and checked out the only two decent classics they had: a Cordoba 45R, and Rodriguez Model A.

After holding those in my hands for a few minutes, it wasn't hard to decide that I absolutely cannot live without a quality classical guitar. Neither of those models were exactly what I wanted, though (laminated back and sides... ew), so I didn't come home with one.

Another thing that I would like to do, is actually take a few lessons from a real pro. I am basically self-taught on guitar, and I'm sure I have some bad habits. I've taken lessons on other instruments (brass and piano), and the improvement was huge after just a few sessions.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

Skeptical as I am about purchasing a guitar without holding it in my hands, I have done it.
And so, I have completely ignored the results of this very important poll, and ordered the Ibanez G850. It has the best features:money. I have to assume they make up for the premium materials by building them in a Chinese sweatshop, and I suppose that's just how the world works. I am truly sorry to contribute to the downfall of small European economies by not purchasing an excellent Spanish-made guitar, but I am not a rich man.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Skeptical as I am about purchasing a guitar without holding it in my hands, I have done it.
> And so, I have completely ignored the results of this very important poll, and ordered the Ibanez G850. It has the best features:money. I have to assume they make up for the premium materials by building them in a Chinese sweatshop, and I suppose that's just how the world works. I am truly sorry to contribute to the downfall of small European economies by not purchasing an excellent Spanish-made guitar, but I am not a rich man.


Well, you can't expect everyone to be able to purchase an expensive guitar, and it's not like Chinese guitars are bad, though purchasing them without trying them out... 

Well, I hope it works well for you!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 10, 2010)

I JUST GOT MY IBANEZ G850 FROM THE AWESOME UPS MAN AND I'VE BEEN PLAYING IT FOR THE PAST HOUR AND I CAN'T STOP BECAUSE IT'S SUCH A FANTASTIC INSTRUMENT I MEAN ITS ONLY $399 BUT IT PLAYS AND SOUNDS JUST AS GOOD AS OR BETTER THAN THE ONES FOR TWICE THAT MONEY AT THE GUITAR SHOP AND WOW ITS PRETTY DAMN NICE LOOKING TOO AND HOLY CRAP A CLASSICAL GUITAR IS PERFECT FOR MY FINGER PICKING STYLE I CAN'T BELIEVE I WAITED THIS LONG TO GET ONE WOW JUST WOW SUCH A GLORIOUS DAY THIS IS.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I JUST GOT MY IBANEZ G850 FROM THE AWESOME UPS MAN AND I'VE BEEN PLAYING IT FOR THE PAST HOUR AND I CAN'T STOP BECAUSE IT'S SUCH A FANTASTIC INSTRUMENT I MEAN ITS ONLY $399 BUT IT PLAYS AND SOUNDS JUST AS GOOD AS OR BETTER THAN THE ONES FOR TWICE THAT MONEY AT THE GUITAR SHOP AND WOW ITS PRETTY DAMN NICE LOOKING TOO AND HOLY CRAP A CLASSICAL GUITAR IS PERFECT FOR MY FINGER PICKING STYLE I CAN'T BELIEVE I WAITED THIS LONG TO GET ONE WOW JUST WOW SUCH A GLORIOUS DAY THIS IS.



Woo! I never for one moment thought that cheap was worse! I just couldn't reccomend it personally.
Have fun with your new instrument and try to record yourself, I want to hear your strumming.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Woo! I never for one moment thought that cheap was worse! I just couldn't reccomend it personally.
> Have fun with your new instrument and try to record yourself, I want to hear your strumming.



I have no microphone worthy of capturing this guitar's sound. Even if I did have a microphone, I wouldn't know how to set it up properly with my computer.  I am no longer the l33+ h4xX()r that I used to be.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Takamine I find to have a sophisticated sound


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

I used my crap digital camera to record my guitar, so click on my paw and check out my latest submission. Nothing great, just playing a few notes to see how it turns out.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 11, 2010)

Pic of the Ibanez G850 next to my Alvarez AD60BU.
View attachment 9502


----------

